# Europe's credit downgrade



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Well how's this gonna play out.....the markets may not like it much....some say it's a plan for US banks to make more $$$ in their lending...we'll see.

European Credit Downgraded: What's Next? : NPR

Jimmy


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I think it has already been priced into the market. It seams like most of the "experts" have been expecting this.

Individual investors will be the panic movers on Monday.
I would expect markets to drop Monday, but it will recover in the next few days. If you notice, very little volume can move the market.

I'm more curious about gold and silver, it should go up.:crossfinger:


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

While logically that would make sense, if the dollar rises (because the Euro falls) then gold/silver should drop. Theoretically. 
Theres a huge disconnect between what should logically happen and what actually happens, because the markets (all of them) are manipulated to the point where its just a system to be gamed by the big players.
Case in point, negative sovereign bond interest rates. That clearly makes no sense. Noone would loan money out at a negative interest rate unless something fishy was going on.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Immolatus said:


> While logically that would make sense, if the dollar rises (because the Euro falls) then gold/silver should drop. Theoretically.
> Theres a huge disconnect between what should logically happen and what actually happens, because the markets (all of them) are manipulated to the point where its just a system to be gamed by the big players.
> Case in point, negative sovereign bond interest rates. That clearly makes no sense. Noone would loan money out at a negative interest rate unless something fishy was going on.


I've been following the markets for 40 years and these past 3 years the markets have not followed previous norms. It does appear that the markets are being manipulated behind the scenes some how.:scratch


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It's all part of the process of the death of the euro. I think after that the dollar will die too. All the rotten fundamentals of the eurozone are even worse in the US. I expect to see hyperinflation leading to a complete economic collapse. And I expect all that to happen in 2012.

You can also expect to see a flash crash in the European stock market. Bans on short selling will lead to nobody buying once the panic starts on the stock market. Or maybe it will be the big banks buying all the stocks at pennies on the dollar.


----------

